# Synthetic Gypsum.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/


But is it as solid ?? Is this the reason for our Crumble board and hollow recess In some wallboards...

Is it just me..? Or was the late 90s about the time we noticed a change ? Crumble board/high shoulders/hollow recesses/bad factory butts??

Seems to me ..Everytime a product ''goes green'' It ends up a dark brown colour. Am I off base here?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm...Good question...
I don't know the answers to these ones..sorry.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/
> 
> 
> But is it as solid ?? Is this the reason for our Crumble board and hollow recess In some wallboards...
> ...



We have similar problems with our board and as far as I have been able to find out with Google our board does not contain synthetic gypsum. IMO the main problem is the speed that they continue to run the plant at, it makes sense the faster they run the plant the less quality control. One of our manufacturers continually blames their new plant but it has been running for 18 months you would think that they would have sorted out the bugs by now if that was the problem. Before it went on line they were sprukeing about how many more meters a minute they would be able to produce but for some reason they cant see the connection between quality and speed.:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cmon General I would really like to hear your opinion on this!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/
> 
> 
> But is it as solid ?? Is this the reason for our Crumble board and hollow recess In some wallboards...
> ...


After reading link info. it sounds like a very harmful waste is being converted into drywall and being put into peoples homes instead of filling up landfills.:blink:. Did I misread something


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

chris said:


> After reading link info. it sounds like a very harmful waste is being converted into drywall and being put into peoples homes instead of filling up landfills.:blink:. Did I misread something


But is it still harmfull???? And now it is in peoples homes.:yes:


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Right! And how will it improve air quality like some MFGs claim???


----------

